# Nematoden bei Meerforellen?



## Ullov Löns (5. April 2008)

Weiß jemand etwas über dieses Problem? Da ich leidenschaftlich gern Sushi esse und frischer der Fisch nicht sein kann, als eine gerade gefangene Mefo würde mich mal interessieren ob jemand etwas darüber weiß.

Greetz Uli


----------



## Batscha (5. April 2008)

*AW: Nematoden bei Meerforellen?*

Hi, da die Fadenwürmer über die Nahrung aufgenommen werden kann jeder Fisch befallen sein. Egal ob Süß oder Salzwasserfisch. Beim Sushi ist das einzige was hilft den Fisch einzufrieren.
24 std. bei -20 Grad. Dies ist sogar eine hygiene Vorschrift an die sich die Sushi Restaurants halten müssen (in Deutschland). Es soll auch durch Salzen oder Marinieren möglich sein die Tierchen unschädlich zu machen aber dazu gibt es keine genauen angaben. Ich halte mich da ans einfrieren. Sicher is sicher.....


----------



## seatrout61 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Nematoden bei Meerforellen?*

Das Thema hatte ich vor kurzen mit nem Kumpel, der seinen Fisch unmitelbar nach dem Fang ausnahm. Seine Begründung war, das sich die Nematoden unmittelbar nach dem Abschlagen aus den Innereien ins Muskelfleisch begeben würden.


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. April 2008)

*AW: Nematoden bei Meerforellen?*



seatrout61 schrieb:


> Das Thema hatte ich vor kurzen mit nem Kumpel, der seinen Fisch unmitelbar nach dem Fang ausnahm.


 
Das mache ich grundsätzlich immer. Dann sollte das Sushi wohl schmecken.:q


----------



## Malla (7. April 2008)

*AW: Nematoden bei Meerforellen?*

Hallo,
die Fische hierzuwasser haben ja nicht nur Nematoden sondern auch den Fischbandwurm, der auch für den Menschen unangenehm werden kann. Die Finnen (sozusagen die "Keimlinge" sitzen im Muskelfleisch und sind nicht zu sehen) Gute Übersicht bei Wikipaedia!
Auch hier hilft: durchfrieren! 
Guten Appetit, Malla

PS: ich nehme die Fische sonst auch gerne ab!


----------



## Rosi (8. April 2008)

*AW: Nematoden bei Meerforellen?*

uli, mach kein mist! alle fische werden bei mir einmal durchgefroren. frischer fisch zerfällt irgendwie schneller. er muß erst ein paar stunden liegen. warum nicht im tiefkühler? das ist auf alle fälle sicherer. 

oder sind wir schon zu zivilisiert? die eingeborenen essen auch alles so, wie es vor ihre harpune kommt. ich würde kein vor meinen augen angefahrenes (verstorbenes) reh einsacken und zerteilen. da müßte erst ein Stempel drauf ( zum verzehr geeignet)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. April 2008)

*AW: Nematoden bei Meerforellen?*

Hier ein Merkblatt zu Nematoden, wo die schon genannten Tips auch noch einmal ausdrücklich empfohlen werden: #6
www.lua.ktn.gv.at/down/nematoden%20merkblatt.pdf

Der Absatz ist interessant:

"Der Verzehr von nematodenbefallenem rohen oder nicht 
durcherhitzten Fisch kann Erkrankungen beim Menschen 
verursachen. In den meisten Fällen werden mit dem 
Verzehr von Fischen aufgenommene lebende Nematoden 
nach der Passage durch den Verdauungstrakt wieder 
ausgeschieden. In seltenen Fällen können Nematoden 
Abszesse und Entzündungen im Dünndarm und Magen 
hervorrufen. Derartige Erkrankungen treten vor allem in 
Ländern auf, in denen Fische roh oder beinahe roh 
gegessen werden."

Was passiert mit jemand bei nematodiösen Abzessen in Dünndarm und Magen? Ist das dann ein chronischer Reizmagen oder sowas? |kopfkrat


----------



## Rosi (8. April 2008)

*AW: Nematoden bei Meerforellen?*

hi det, kannst du mal den unterschied zwischen roh und beinahe roh kurz erklären? und wieviel prozent sind denn meiste oder seltene fälle? das ist komisch. ich hätte schwören können, daß die leute in den herkömmlichen sushiländern imuner sind als wir neusushianer.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. April 2008)

*AW: Nematoden bei Meerforellen?*

Ich habe die Untersuchung nicht gemacht. 
beinah roh ist nur leicht bearbeitet, z.B. eingelegt oder leicht erhitzt. Das Gegenteil von roh ist gar, halbroh also etwa halbgar.
In seltenen Fällen soll beruhigen, also es bohren sich eben nur hin und wieder welche fest.
Vlt. hilft gut durchkauen oder ein halber Liter Aquavit zum Abtöten.


----------



## Rosi (10. April 2008)

*AW: Nematoden bei Meerforellen?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das Gegenteil von roh ist gar, halbroh also etwa halbgar.
> In seltenen Fällen soll beruhigen, also es bohren sich eben nur hin und wieder welche fest.


Verstehe, das ist wie in der Pupertät -Halbroh oder halbgar? Oder fast schon ganz durch.:vik:


----------



## hugokiel (15. April 2008)

*AW: Nematoden bei Meerforellen?*

Hi,
ich habe mich mal gefragt, wieso man Matjes beruhigt essen kann.
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, wurden evtl. Würmer in den Heringen deshalb abgetötet, weil sie mir MINUS 40° auf den Kuttern eingefroren wurden.

Minus 20° für 24 Stunden??? Ich würde mich darauf nicht verlassen.

Weil ich minus 40° zu Hause nicht hinbekomme, gare ich durch.

Nicht halb roh, nicht halb gar.
Ganz gar.
Gruß aus Kiel
Udo


----------



## Mr. Sprock (20. April 2008)

*AW: Nematoden bei Meerforellen?*

Moin,

in einer Meerforelle wurde das hier gefunden:
http://img515.*ih.us/img515/1353/vorspeisentellersh0.jpg

Es war auch etwas in ihr, was ich nicht zuordnen kann.
Ich nenne es mal "Das Ding".
http://img528.*ih.us/img528/5060/dasdingns8.jpg

Das Ding war ca. 0,8 cm breit, 1,5 - 2,5 cm lang (je nach Bewegungszustand) und weiß.
Es bewegte sich wie ein Egel und sah auch so aus (bis auf die Farbe).
Es lebte. 
Das Ding - Video

Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass es sich um einen Parasit handelt.
Kann jemand das Ding zuordnen? Für einen Bandwurm ist es doch sehr kurz, oder?


----------



## HOX (20. April 2008)

*AW: Nematoden bei Meerforellen?*

Oh mann ist dieses Vieh widerlich.

Ich würde auf Bandwurm tippen.
Für mich sieht dass wie entleerte Glieder (Proglottiden) eines Fischbandwurmes aus.
Wer weiss wan besseres?
Interessiert mich jetzt auch.

Lg Hox


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. April 2008)

*AW: Nematoden bei Meerforellen?*

Die Gefahr durch diesen Parasiten ist auch nicht ohne:

http://www.medizinauskunft.de/artikel/gesund/Essen_Trinken/19_11_sushi.php

Als Vorsorge ist das empfohlen:
"Durch Einfrieren des Fischfleisches für mindestens 1 Woche bei -18°C lassen sich die im Fleisch enthaltenen Plerocercoiden abtöten."

@Mr. Sprock
Wo wurde das Glibberdings denn gefunden, im Magen-Darm-Trakt ?

Denn der Fischbandwurm in der (Raub)forelle sitzt an sich unscheinbar im Muskelfleisch:

"Die Entwicklung des Fischbandwurms in weiteren Zwischenwirten
In der Regel wird der Pleroceroid-infizierte zweite Zwischenwirt von einem Raubfisch gefressen, bevor er in einen geeigneten Endwirt gerät. Im Verdauungstrakt des Raubfisches wird das Plerocercoid freigesetzt und siedelt sich wiederum nach Durchbruch der Darmwand in dessen Gewebe, meist in der Muskulatur an. Dort wird es mit Wirtsgewebe eingekapselt."


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. April 2008)

*AW: Nematoden bei Meerforellen?*

Hallo,
das "Ding" wurde im Magen-Darm-Trakt gefunden.
Schon schade, dass es niemand zuordnen kann.
Vielleicht ist es doch gefährlich und vielleicht auch ein Meeresbewohner (Nahrung), welcher kurz vor dem Ableben noch zu sich genommen wurde.


----------



## mot67 (23. April 2008)

*AW: Nematoden bei Meerforellen?*

bandwürmer sind bei meerforellen recht häufig, ich hab sie schon des öfteren im magen-darmtrack gefunden, im fleisch noch nie.
wenn die forellen verwurmt waren, gab es aber reichlich weisse, lange würmer. die sahen anders aus als auf dem foto von spock.

p.s. sorgen würd ich mir nicht machen, selbst wenn es ein parasit ist, wird der fisch gegart völlig gefahrlos zu essen sein.


----------

